# Preview Eric Clemenzi's Basement Tapes on the main page



## Chris (Jan 14, 2008)

*You can now check out a preview of Eric's new album on the front page of the site, using the built in streaming player.*

*Click Here to Check it Out*







The stream features 5 preview tracks from Basement Tapes, and will randomly cycle through them. Additionally, going forward any member who picks up a copy of Basement Tapes will get full contributor member status and access on here. Women will adore you for your bold username* and contributing badge, and you'll be helping out a great musician by supporting his fantastic debut album. 

So have a listen to the tunes, and support the site by picking up a copy. Once you've ordered either post here, or send me a PM (or both) to let me know, and I'll hook up your new rank as soon as I see it.

If you have any problems/bugs with the player, let me know.


----------

